
Ask HN: How do I backout of an accepted offer - uvw
I lost my job last month. After interviewing with multiple companies, I received three offers. Unfortunately, I accepted the first offer that came along as I was in full panic mode.<p>The most recent offer I received is very interesting to me and I would like to accept it. I am not sure how to go about backing out of the one that I accepted already. This is little bit harder because I know the dev who interviewed me and he was excited about me joining.
======
jedberg
Honesty is the best policy here:

"When I was interviewing for the job with you, I was also interviewing with
other companies. Your offer came in first and the job sounded interesting and
the pay was good so I accepted. However, since then one of the other companies
I interviewed with has given me an offer for a more interesting/better
paying/shorter commute/etc. job and so I've decided to accept that offer. I
hope this doesn't negatively impact you and that you can quickly find someone
else."

Or something like that. Tells them the honest reason why, doesn't burn your
bridge too badly.

------
brodouevencode
Did you sign any contract with the first company? If not there's nothing to do
except apologize for having to rescind the offer and wish them the best.

------
ProblemFactory
> I am not sure how to go about backing out of the one that I accepted
> already.

Almost the same way as you said in this post. Don't mention the panic, do
mention that the other offer is personally very interesting to you.

Do this after you have accepted and confirmed the second offer. The earlier
you do this the better.

There is of course value in keeping your word once you have accepted something
- but for how long would you work at a less interesting position for just
that? A few months, a year, 3-5 years? If under a few years, then you aren't
actually helping them by accepting and "keeping your word".

------
janbernhart
Just be honest and respectful. Preferably over the phone/audio/video rather
than an email. Also, be clear and to the point, so they know you're not just
trying to get more money out of them.

(If it's just about the money and they offer, it's a different dilemma).

------
bryanrasmussen
If you haven't signed anything you are under no obligation, if it was in the
company's best interest not to refuse you after accepting you they would in a
minute. say politely you've changed your mind, at the worst they will offer
you some more money.

------
AnimalMuppet
As others have said, if you don't have a contract, you can legally walk away.

Legally.

But there might be another question. To what degree do you consider that you
gave your word? And how much is your word worth to you? If you're a "my word
is good" kind of person, then "legally" isn't the only consideration. You
might see if you can get the company (or your friend) to release you from your
acceptance, to whatever degree you feel is needed.

~~~
brudgers
It’s business. Someone’s word is a signature on a contract and the contract
contains what a person has given their word to do. There can be outside
personal relationships in business that bring other ethical considerations
into play but the question does not implicate their existence. To put it
another way this is at arm’s length and bounded in the formal relationship of
job interviewing. There might be long term repercussions and regrets but there
is no basis the candidate ought to feel guilt or moral obligation.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Depends on your personal code of ethics. Some people care about keeping their
word, to the point that it becomes part of their identity. For you to say that
they "ought" not to care about that seems a bit presumptuous. You don't, fine.
But you have as much grounds to tell others that they shouldn't care about
such things as they have to tell you that you _should_.

~~~
brudgers
Ethical obligations are between people. Companies are not people. While people
in companies may have ethics, the company itself does not. Companies are not
ethical agents. They can’t give their word. They can’t hold a person to their
word because a person cannot give their word to a company.

I’m not the person questioning the OP’s ethical integrity. And now mine.

------
Rebles
I wonder if you live in an at-will employment state (e.g. California), does it
even matter if you signed something?

~~~
uvw
I do live in an at-will employment state.

